# What kind of calls do you use?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

*What kind of calls do you use?*​
I use an electronic call exclusively 710.29%I use hand calls exclusively 1217.65%I use both electronic and hand calls. 4870.59%What are calls?!?! I use a blade of grass!11.47%


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you use a digital / electronic call or just hand calls? Vote above!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I cut my teeth on a blade of grass !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have you seen the Dentist?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I use hand calls only but am planing on getting a e call soon. Going to wait tell after my birthday befor i go buy one haha.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

right now I'm using hand calls exclusively... in the future i'm sure I'll toy with an e-call a time or ten!


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

I use both


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hand calls primarily, but I'm almost finished saving up for my Spitfire!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I use both. I learned to use hand calls by mimmicing the sounds from the cassettes on an old Burham Brothers portable caller( weighted about 15lds). Still got it and still works with the original battery from over 28 years ago. OAC if your cutting your teeth on a blade a grass you may want to try blowing across the grass rather than dragging it through your teeth. Its a wonder you aint cut your lips off.LOL OH yea got a new firestorm e caller but cant read the durn lettering half the time. Its a wonder how small they can make letters nowadays.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I love the choice for blade of grass. I use hand calls only........but i plan on getting an e caller soon. I wanted to take my first coyote with a hand call. In my silly mind i figured i had to work or earn my way to get a e caller. I would like an e caller for those windy days but i will always use hand calls. Im gonna learn the blade of grass call so i can save some money on calls


----------



## bearbait (Jan 2, 2011)

Use mouth blown calls for the last 30 years, would like to try e-calls sometime, but feel I have more control of the mouthblown call.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey B B welcome to the site. 30 years on mouth calls wow, you even beat me. I have only 21 in. You into bears ?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I use both you get tired of hand calls when doing it all day long


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Hand calls mostly but I think that both are good to have in your bag of tricks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have become more of an e-caller as of late I do supplement with hand calls and occasionally use them alone.


----------



## lepcur (Jan 6, 2011)

I've always just used hand calls but I built a e caller last year and going to try it out some this year. Mike


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

i have both but use hand calls 70% of the time


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Use both but ecall most of the time. It frees you up to shoot or shine the light much better!


----------



## cooncrazy (Apr 28, 2010)

i got spoiled with a foxpro cs-24. still have some hand calls but use them less and less.oh,i got a new in the box mallardtone predator call at a garage sale for a $1.00 it has 2.95 on the box.


----------



## alann (Nov 18, 2011)

Hand calls only. Just have never owned a digital caller..i do still have a couple old cassette tapes.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Spitfire most of the time but I carry a variety of hand calls for when I want to call louder or the batteries go dead. Lots of times I'll call with the hand calls and keep the Spitfire on low volume rodent squeaks 50 yards away from me.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At the moment in doesn't matter as I'm bloody useless!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> At the moment in doesn't matter as I'm bloody useless!


What's up???


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

220swift said:


> What's up???


I don't know, I'm just getting angry, frustrated and spitting my dummy at most things.


----------



## IamI (Jan 3, 2012)

so for open reed callers but do have a home made rig with up-grade
from cd to mp3 thinking of a karaoke box maybe after a poll is done on that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT laml.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

IamI said:


> so for open reed callers but do have a home made rig with up-grade
> from cd to mp3 thinking of a karaoke box maybe after a poll is done on that.


are you talking about an e-caller or an open reed call?????


----------



## IamI (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry so long getting back memory slow, i got a 4gig, mp3 player and download calls to it, plug in a
set of speakers from a computer the portable kind, amped up ones with battery power, its load enough
to get coyote coming around, but with the weather so up and down, snow no snow, my camo picks
i think may be my problem of not getting them in close, ill try to get a pic of the rig if you like,


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

> I don't know, I'm just getting angry, frustrated and spitting my dummy at most things


I know this has to be one of those old English things, but just what the heck is "spitting my dummy"? LOL Sounds like something I could get into, and be pretty darn good at too!!


----------

